# I'm bored...



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

I am bored guys/gals.

 I have an essay to write, I don't wanna so..... lets talk about what everyone does for a living (other than bottle diggin') []

 I am a full time Biology major. I was a dog groomer and I still do it on the side for extra bucks and I have to say, I am pretty good at it. haha. I think its b/c I am very calm and the dogs dig that. =)

 What do y'all do??!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2013)

Construction


----------



## AMChandler (Feb 21, 2013)

Customer service


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2013)

Censorship


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha

 You guys don't elaborate very much do you?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2013)

Check Bridge Plans/Designs for NCDOT.


----------



## peejrey (Feb 22, 2013)

Farmer
 Photographer
 & Consider myself a Historian
 _Preston


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Wendy,  If your are bored I guess you could go to my homepage and read some of the stuff I have put together for bottle collectors to read.  I looked at your posted glasses and I think they might have been early pressed glass.  However the glass distribution in the blueish one, doesn't let it look like it was pressed, so it becomes a bottlemystery to me.  There should have been a straight into the mold plunger push, forcing the glass up the sides to the top mold ring.  Obviously it wasn't made that way.  The only thing I can think of that would have caused this condition is that the gob of glass was too large and the plunger could not have gone all the way down into the mold.  I have seen a lot of different glass making but never got around to much press-ware making.  
 I started collecting glass at the age of seven, and have covered about 77 years of living int the glass making world.  Since forced retirement at 65 I have studied how glass items were made before 1900.   I knew a lot about what and how glass was made after 1900.  So the old making methods and evolution of making the glass was a great study.  Now I just spend a lot of time on this Blue Page coverage of what people find and I enjoy helping them with their questions.  RED Matthews


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 22, 2013)

> Censorship


 There's no money in it Charlie (unless you can work your way to a government job).[]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 22, 2013)

Union Carpenter at Skidmore College where I'm in charge of 4 other carpenters. I also attend the archeolgy class at the College from time to time to help students identify artifacts they have found at there dig sites.
 Randy


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's a labor of love, Bob.! []

 OK actually I'm a self employed painter/artist/handyman but my mind is always on bottles!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a self-employed psychopath.


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 22, 2013)

self employed logging, firewood, sawmill & lumber, carpenter, renovate old houses & barns, trapper in late fall/winter (other times as needed), digger & a picker year 'round.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

MUCH BETTER GUYS!!!!!! Thanks a lot Red! I will give your page some time! I really like the glasses and wish they had something other than Roosters on them...

 That is my other side job Plumbata. haha

 Sounds like a bunch of handy people on here!

 =)


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2013)

Union plumber by trade but I do all phases of construction from remodeling to additions to building entire homes with a partner. I sell antiques/collctibles on the side, mainly bottles..... and I'd love a job as a researcher with a museum


----------



## AlexD (Feb 22, 2013)

Retailing


----------



## glass man (Feb 22, 2013)

I had a big ole great thing written out for ya..till I put in okay..I BECAME A GUEST AGAIN!![][] HOPE YOU DO WELL!!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2013)

Letterhead.  Signs and graphic design.


----------



## JohnN (Feb 22, 2013)

High school student/part time mechanic (unpaid, unfortunately). I mostly do my own work, but sometimes I work on other cars in school.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

Diggin4Togas- That's really cool that you get to attend the archeology class at the College! I bet that is really awesome to be able to see the stuff that they find.

 I wanted to be an Archeologist when I was younger. 

 I also wanted to explore Egyptian pyramids. My other dream when I was little was to be an Astronaut. =)


 Cyberdigger- Artist aye? What all do you make in the art department? My boyfriend is very artistic. 

 Diggerdirect- I think it would be fun to renovate old houses and barns, I know A LOT of work goes into it! I watch house flipping shows all of the time, well, when I am not watching cartoons with the kids.....

 Epackage- My step-brother who passed away at the end of 2010 was a plumber. That's a tough job! 

 AlexD- I have worked in retailing and I was a waitress for a few years, people can be SO RUDE! For the most part I enjoyed it though! New people all of the time, the nice ones made up for the rude ones. I am a very perky, talkative person, so I probably would get on some people's nerves

 Jamie- HATE it when that happens! haha

 Sandchip- Do you do signs/designs that go on the windows of cars as advertising and stuff like that as well?

 JohnN- Its ALWAYS good to know how to repair a car! More men need to know how! =)


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 22, 2013)

So Wendy, did you get that essay done yet? [8D] My sister is in Biology, and is applying to grad schools right now. She works in a lab with non-human mammalian stem cells and would like to go into cancer research. Very interesting stuff. What do you plan to focus on? Or with a bio degree as proof of your expertise will you start charging double for your dog grooming? [] 

 Psychopathy aside, I make my living by importing and selling botanical extracts, chemicals, metals, etc., with the sale of antiques providing a relatively less lucrative or time-efficient supplement (gotta make a unique listing/photos for each item instead of having eternal dutch auctions). Ain't rich yet but the profits are phenomenal and I *can* do whatever I want all day because the internet does most of the work. Personally, there isn't much better than seeing that overnight already more money has been funneled in the account than most my age earn after a long hard day of work. Then I down my coffee and can go dig bottles or whatever for the day while continuing to make even more money! [] My friends are rather resentful of this freedom, heh.

 Work smarter, not harder! [8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

Cancer research would be an amazing field to go into. 

 I am planning on using my Biology for Med school. I would like to become a Pediatrician, Cardiologist, or specialize in Orthopedics. I have not decided. =)  

 If that doesn't go as planned then I have an interest in Forensics. I hope to use my biology degree to work in a lab that is associated with some type of crime scene investigation or something of the sort. =)

 I also have an interest in immune diseases so that may be another road. =)


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> So Wendy, did you get that essay done yet? [8D] My sister is in Biology, and is applying to grad schools right now. She
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> I'm a self-employed psychopath.


 

 LOL thats what I am but not self employed. 

 I work on peoples nerves[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

I do as well. I probably drive y'all crazy with all of post and my chitter chatter. I talk... A LOT...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> I do as well. I probably drive y'all crazy with all of post and my chitter chatter. I talk... A LOT...


 
 That's good your being your self than.[]


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> LOL thats what I am but not self employed.
> 
> I work on peoples nerves[]


 

 Haha, and from appearances you earn some pretty hefty overtime too! [8D][][8D]



 Wendy - First off, it sounds like this educational path of yours will open up a lot of fun and rewarding professional doors to ya. I like that you haven't set-in-stone exactly what you plan to do down the line. So many people get locked to a profession that they realize they hate after it is too late. Best to remain open and keep the eyes peeled for the all-around ideal option available when the time comes, and when it does be sure to pounce on it!

 Regarding your questions, a good college friend and I are joint partners on the international trade ventures but we each focus on different product categories and on our own research, then pool resources/intellect when necessary for expensive or complicated projects. The way I operate I rarely have any issues with customs clearance but when annoying impediments arise it is often because of the policies of the particular courier service and not so much customs itself. Personally, I prefer EMS shipments but have heard that clearance issues have been more frequent lately. The absolute worst shipping service I've had the displeasure of dealing with was TNT. Avoid them at all costs. DHL has been great thus far and I have not heard anything negative recently either, so they may be the best for your boyfriend. It could be many other things too though, including improper declaration of contents or value by shipper, lack of accurate contact info, etc. Feel free to PM me about it if you'd like. Certainly no expert but have some experience.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 22, 2013)

It is very few and far between, thank God. It always seems to be when he is waiting on something important though. That's the way the world works though.

 I am aware that picking a set profession before I have practiced in that profession is not a good idea. I do not plan on going to college for 8 years to work somewhere I hate. haha

 Seems like the business y'all have would be fun/interesting to get into. Do you travel a lot? I know you said a lot of what you do is done online while you are not even at the computer but do you go over seas to meet with suppliers? That would be a good tax write off. haha


----------



## reach44 (Feb 25, 2013)

Chef and part time antique dealer.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> Sandchip- Do you do signs/designs that go on the windows of cars as advertising and stuff like that as well?


 
 Yes ma'am.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 26, 2013)

I get to break things for a living and occasionally blow chit up!


----------



## deenodean (Feb 26, 2013)

retired industrial electrician. I worked in 3 different submarine coal mines. I don't mind getting dirty.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 26, 2013)

Reach4thebottle- That is neat! I am not a very good cook... I have certain things I tend to stick to. If I try to make new things I end up not liking them and its expensive to experiment with food if you don't know what your doing. haha

 Sandchip- That's neat, I use to have a friend that did some of the graphics here in Alabama for some dirt track racers and things like that

 Cobalt- That's cool, demolition aye? I have always wanted to see a house or something like that blown up in person. I have seen it on TV. You could make your own action movies. haha. j/k 

 Deenodean- Submarine coal mines!?! That's awesome! What exactly would you do??  I use to want to be an underwater welder, haha. That was in high school when I was the only chick in welding though. It would still be a cool job. I just am not as into it as I was before.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 26, 2013)

Wendy, submarine mining means a mine that is under the ocean. All 3 coal mines I worked in were under the Atlantic. The last mine I worked in was 6 miles under the ocean. It took 1.5 hours to travel to the working face. Since all machinery is powered by electricity , Electrician's duties included installation and maintenance of electrical equipment and trouble shooting.  The mine was probably 1000 feet under the ocean floor.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 26, 2013)

So neat!!!! The ocean is fascinating to me. It also scares me at the same time. I am one of those annoying girls that you see on the beach that are only ankle deep b/c I am worried what's past that. I bet it was really neat to be a part of something like that!


----------



## deenodean (Feb 26, 2013)

The professional name for a coal miner is a Fossil Fuel Extractor...lol..[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool none the less.


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 26, 2013)

Dishwasher/food prep at an irish pub/restaurant, and an antique dealer.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 26, 2013)

That's some hard work! I was a waitress for a couple of years and the guys in the back works their tails off! Kudos to you! =)

 My brother was one of our "preppers" and he had to be in at like 6am to start stuff when we didn't even open til 10!


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 26, 2013)

I am a carpenter and general contractor, building new and remodeling old houses.  

 I go camping and freshwater or saltwater fishing for other outdoor fun when not hunting bottles.  

 Last summer I chartered a boat out of Portland with four other friends, went out about 50 miles and landed cod, haddock, hake, and a 175 lb. blue shark.  Real good eating fresh fish from the gulf of Maine!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 26, 2013)

I have NEVER been deep sea fishing, or salt water fishing of any kind for that matter! I love to fish!!! I get car sick and always wondered if it would carry over to the sea.... haha


----------

